# Anfim cleaning advice



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've just (rather impulsively) bought a second hand Anfim Super Caimano Barista with Ti burrs and although it is pretty clean having had little use I am giving it a good clean before I use it as I do with everything I buy.

I've removed the upper burr carrier/adjuster ring and cleaned all I can access. Should I remove the lower burrs and clean underneath or do they then need resetting i.e. not just screwing back into place?

I've also removed the vanes in the doser to clean where I can in there.

I notice what appears to be grease residue on the threads of the upper burr carrier and around where the doser bearing is (on the bottom of the lower vane part but just in the centre where it contacts the bearing top). Should I add a bit of grease before reassembling and if so, what type?

I notice that there are a few holes or pits in the area in which the burs sit (including one where the top carrier threads are). They seem like pits from when the part is cast but I was just wondering whether they're normal?

I think I've done alright with this one. There's only one (other) imperfection I've spotted which is a mark to the top of the adjustment ring/burr carrier which wouldn't show with the hopper attached but will as I shall be using a glass hopper but that's no big deal.

Thanks


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

The lower burr carrier comes off easily enough - and there's room for a lot of grounds underneath. The nut is a standard right hand thread, and the shaft is parallel (ie not tapered). Make sure the mating surfaces are scrupulously clean before putting it back of course. Mine's a bit older and doesn't have any grease on the threads, and doesn't need it. Yes, the non machined parts of the upper burr carrier are pretty rough from the casting. It looked like a good buy - have fun!


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, I've pretty much finished cleaning it other than removing the lower burr carrier. There's no visible wear to the Ti burrs. He said he bought ten of them direct from the distributor earlier in the year to sell along with machines and this one was an extra he's been using at home and for a few demos so has only had a few kilos through it. Other than the mark I mentioned it seems to be in great condition. He also mentioned that Anfim either have or are about to release either a stepless or finer adjustment modification though this has 90 holes so hopefully should be ok. I just need to order a 65 mm tube for a hopper now and amend my weight dimensions accordingly. It was great to get it next day delivery just before Christmas so I can play with it whilst I'm off. I'm not sure my wife will appreciate the attention it will be getting though!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

plus you got it for a great price, nice one.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

It's funny how everyone knows exactly which one it is without me saying. Plenty of hawks on here. Nice to know you consider it a good deal. I wasn't sure about it but have been looking at everything that comes up that it was inevitable I would upgrade fairly soon. My first two bids were testing the reserve up to £300 then I impulsively went higher the next day thinking the reserve would probably be higher still and I wouldn't win anyway.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

there are many that keep a watchful eye on ebay for sure, there were only two anfims on ebay you got one i got the other, that one was tempting, but i missed the end of the auction, you did well, thats a really good price and its looks mint and they are super grinders, good to see someone here got it.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

That's cool. Was yours the really cheap one that looked alright but in need of a little TLC? I nearly went for that but really wanted to stick with an on demand and with this having a timer I figured it should hopefully give me the best of both worlds.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

The SC has a great reputation. Looks like a good buy.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Having taken the bottom carrier off I needn't have bothered as it was almost perfectly clean underneath. I've given it a clean anyway and it's now reassembled and ready to try tomorrow morning. One question though, how far down should the vanes in the doser be adjusted?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Probably right down, meaning as the grinder is grinding you can be dosing small amounts of coffee into the basket gradually.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok, I've not used a doser before so am not sure exactly what effect it has. I just ran it without beans in it and depending where the star is positioned the dividing sheet (part 15 here: http://www.cafeparts.com/productDetail2.asp?CatID=2909&ItemID=49604) rattles very loudly. Is that normal?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I think I may have sorted it. It's certainly improved. I put a tiny bit of heatshrink over the tab that fits the keyway to damp it and also cleaned off the burrs on the bottom spider where it sits over the nut. The grinder itself doesn't seem to vibrate excessively (though I don't have anything to compare it to) but the doser seems to resonate which causes the parts to rattle. It was loud enough to be a big concern. Having gone from a vibe pump machine to a rotary and that being probably the thing I have liked best about the change, the rattle was far louder than the vibe pump noise and enough to wake anyone sleeping upstairs. I'd still welcome comments on this from those who have or have had Anfim grinders as I want to be sure it's ok or know if there's something I've not thought of that would sort it.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

So I've (finally) dialled it in and pulled my first shot. I can certainly taste the improvement and could probably fine tune it further. I just need to work out the best routine to minimise waste now as I'm not used to dosers. Quite a lot seems to be retained in the chute so I guess I need to work out how long to purge. If I clean it out everytime presumably setting the timer correctly will be hard as it will have to produce enough to fill the space before pushing any into the doser whereas if I leave the grinds in from the previous day I would then just purge and hopefully the timer would then produce the correct dose. Advice on this would be appreciated or a pointer to where it's already been given. Perhaps I should start a new thread.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lens hood on the top of the glass should blow it clear


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

That looks almost new, nice buy!

A bit of gaffa style tape over the top edge of the glass hopper helps if you are using a lens hood puffer, I have had a couple of nicks from by glass tube.

p.s. looking at the top of the grinder with 'Titanium' written across it immediately got that David guetta song in my head.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

So, presumably I buy a 65 mm tube (the one in is off my Macap and is 58mm) with 3.5 mm walls giving a 58mm inside diameter. I then buy a 58 mm collapsible rubber lens hood and matching lens cap which I glue to the end to permanently seal then attach the 58mm end to the glass tube. Do I then press the hood as I grind or after to force the timed amount of coffee through or just a few times after its ground? Then dose, hopefully being left with very little retention. Please correct me if I'm wrong and are these the hoods or is there a better one? Thanks again for the invaluable advice and my apologies for not having extensively searched before asking.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58mm-Collapsible-Rubber-Lens-Hood-Universal-Fits-any-lens-w-58mm-filter-thread-/121811812094?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

That is the correct hood. If your inside diameter for the tube is 58mm and you buy a 58mm lens hood, you should remove the metal ring that comes with it and then stretch the lens hood over the tube. It will need adjusting every now and then but no need for glue I dont think, unless you want to make it permanent.

After you have finished grinding, puff the lens hood, it will be obvious after a few goes what the best method is, you will feel it when you get a good puff. For me its a slightly cupped hand and a firm, but not over the top smack onto the lens hood.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm with you now, no need for a lens cap, just cover with your hand and that way you can fill the tube too and presumably still use a weight. Am I right in thinking having beans remaining in the tube isn't an issue either? I'm a bit guilty of posting before thinking things through! The tube I was planning on buying is 65 mm outside diameter and 58 mm inside diameter so I think the hood would have to go inside. My current tube for my M4D is 58 mm outside so I could use that instead but would have to use a wide seal at the grinder end.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The lens hood will have a metal ring in the 58mm bottom, you need to remove this metal ring. As its made of rubber it will be stretchy, 65mm is quite wide but it should just about stretch over the outside of this tube. If it doesnt fit buy the next size up in lens hood which will hopefully be slightly smaller than 65mm and still be able to stretch over.

Many people do use a cap or lid to cover the top of the lens hood, as this creates a good seal, but I find a hand does the job.

In my tube I have a weight but it sticks out the end (easier to remove) I remove it after each grind and then puff the lens hood. I then cover up the tube with a tamping matt to stop too much air circulation and I leave a dose or two in there until the next day. If I have left it for more than a day I tend to chuck whats in there as its slight staleness will throw the pour and the flavour.

I tend to think of coffee going stale like bread going stale, if its left out on the side it will go stale in hours, but in a bread bin (which isn't sealed in any way) it wont stale fully for a day or two. My guess is that this is to do with air circulation, hence covering the top of the tube.

p.s. others have said sunlight is bad for the beans, if your grinder is by the window or similar. Not sure how true this is, my grinder is in a dark corner.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Great stuff this, thanks. Just what I need to know and shoud save me a lot of messing around. I pretty well do what you do and my machine is in the coolest shadiest room in the house. I just need to get a bigger workspace now. We shall either move or extend at some point but in the meantime I'll probably buy a piece of granite and put some side supports on it so I end up with a bit of work space either side.


----------

